# Mathews Conquest 2 Cam Chart



## Maddhatter13 (Dec 30, 2006)

Does anyone have a link for the Mathews Cam Charts? I have a Z2 DDR HL on my bow and the string is in position one on the cam?


----------



## jray57 (Jan 8, 2006)

*cam tables*

http://mathewsinc.com/index.asp?pag...oFileCategoryID=1964&cboFileCategoryIDMain=-1


----------



## Maddhatter13 (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks for the link, i was on the Mathews 101, i guess i was just not holding my mouth right - missed it completely


----------

